# Looking for Fried cHicken ("KFC style") breading and buttering ingredients.



## kesema2000 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi !

I'm also looking for Fried Chicken seasoning ingredients (KFC Style) and the methods to make it crispy. Need anyone's help. Thanks !


----------



## cc4cooks (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi.. My son worked at KFC for a short time and they use a pressure fryer (hot) and cook for just 10 minutes.

This recipe is my attempt at KFC

1 eggs, beaten 1 1/2 cups milk

1 cup flour 3/4 cup fine bread crumbs

1 tsp. dry chicken bouillon

1/2 tsp. paprika 1 tbsp. Accent

1/2 tsp garlic powder

1/2 tsp. onion powder 1 tsp. black pepper

1 tsp. dried parsley flakes 1 tsp. salt

1 tbsp. Wondra flour 5-6 cups cooking oil 

1 chicken, cut in pieces. 1/2 cup flour 

In bowl #1 put 1/2 cup flour.

In bowl #2 mix eggs, milk, soy sauce, & bouillon, half the parsley and Wondra flour.

In bowl #3 combine 1 cup flour, bread crumbs, remaining parsley and spices. Mix well with a fork. Roll each chicken piece around until well covered, first in plain flour, then milk mixture, then in flour/bread crumbs mixture.(You can use flour in place of bread crumbs.) Heat oil to 360 degrees, fry pieces until golden brown, start large (about 15 minutes on each side) Reduce heat if browns too quickly. Drain on paper towels.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The pressure frying is a good chunk of KFC's "secret". Salt, pepper, and MSG come pretty close in flavoring. Todd Wilbur covers the techniques and copycat recipes quite well in his _Top Secret Recipes_ books. You can also buy individual recipes off his site www.topsecretrecipes.com The books are worthwhile and frequently discounted at places like Costco.

i've been most fond of his recreation of White Castle burgers myself.


----------



## kesema2000 (Sep 27, 2010)

To : cc4cooks & phatch.

Many thanks for your quick responses. Will try it at home.

Kind rgds,

Kevin.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I can't think of a consumer available pressure cooker that is rated for frying. All the brands I've seen specifically forbid it.

Even on the ones KFC uses, they go through the pressure seals pretty quickly as they get damaged from the hot oil.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

There are several brands of pressure cookers/fryers available for home users but the price is steep. http://www.pro-selections.com/category.cfm/199/


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Haven't seen those before. They look fun but way too pricey for just pressure frying as I already have a good pressure cooker.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Stumbled across this "breading recipe" while looking for the Fagor Pressure Magic pressure fryer and though it worth posting for discussion (I have NOT tried it!).

* Exported from MasterCook *

Kfc Breading Imitation

Recipe By :
Serving Size : 0 Preparation Time :0:00
Categories :

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
[hr][/hr] [hr][/hr] [hr][/hr]
1 1/2 teaspoon W/Pepper
1 1/2 teaspoon B/Pepper
3/4 teaspoon Sage
1/2 teaspoon Ginger
3/8 teaspoon Nutmeg
3/8 teaspoon Savory
3/8 teaspoon Bay Leaves
3/8 teaspoon Coriander
1/4 teaspoon Cardamom
1/4 teaspoon Chilli Flakes
1/4 teaspoon Cloves
5 teaspoon Salt -- (Or you personal preferred amount)
1 teaspoon MSG
2 cup Flour

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Per Serving (excluding unknown items): 925 Calories; 3g Fat (3.0% calories from fat); 26g Protein; 193g Carbohydrate; 8g Dietary Fiber; 0mg Cholesterol; 11266mg Sodium. Exchanges: 13 Grain(Starch); 0 Lean Meat; 0 Vegetable; 0 Fat.

NOTES : Remember: All spices, except for Black pepper, are to be finely ground

Nutr. Assoc. : 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0


----------

